# Best Gaming CPU



## bmlang (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello I'm building a gaming computer and I could use some advice. I'm thinking of going with this motherboard MSI DKA 790-gx , but I'm not sure witch AMD cpu to use.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

use this one
$70
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 3.1GHz 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

Dual Cores are still the way to go for gaming


----------



## lukey177 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ninja.

What about a australian one? I dont know what CPU i will need for a gaming computer. But i dont want it to be a uber CPU just one that will run fine with gaming.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

something like this 
AMD ATHLON 64 X2 5200+ AM2 D/CORE 2.8ghz x 2
$95 AUSTRALIAN
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=34571


----------

